# Battery R/C kits for THOMAS & FRIENDS from RCS



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you got a Thomas & Friends loco that needs battery R/C? Maybe lights and sound as well?

RCS is proud to announce a range of specialist installation kit packages you can read about here: *THOMAS & FRIENDS*


----------



## mentonvista (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks interesting but a little expensive. What is the cost in US$ with shipping ?

I'm looking for an R/C kit for my College club just getting into O and G scales, but we can only use FCC approved and certified R/C kits that have interference test clearances like FCC/CE.

Do these kits have the necessary US FCC approvals, specifically Class B computing certification and can they be legally sold in the US ? Is there an FCC id available ?
Any warranty ?

Menton


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for taking an interest.
The cost is what they have to be such that I can make a reasonable profit. 
You do not have to use the TX's I make. You can use any DSM2 compatible TX's. 
Where else can you buy a 3 amp combined Rx/ESC with lighting outputs for under A$79? 

The TX RF modules carry the CE mark. They are FCC compliant but not tested or approved. They will not be sold by dealers in the USA. 
Shipping is free if order is over A$200. Otherwise they are marked with cost. 
There is a currency converter at the RCS website.


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

Last week I installed the Basic Rx/Esc into James with the front bufferbeam light with a led, controlled from the new TX-20.

Everything was set up as I stripped out an older RCS system with Planet RC to do it (which I will re-use in another project - it's still in good shape).

The consequence is that my 7-year old son is now happy to pick it up and take it out into the garden and run it. With the stick older radio system it was all a lot more complicated and much more of a joint effort. Also much bigger and cumbersome to take a big Planet TX carton down to the club. The TX-20 is much smaller. I am very happy about this. Gobsmacked by the tiny joint Rx/Esc with enough power for directional leds too.

I am very convinced that this system is particularly suitable for these popular Bachman engines. Range seems good - we couldn't stop it working, even from inside the house. Although it needs a bit of confidence to strip the engine down, and a small soldering iron was necessary for the led connection (I actually used a battery-powered iron for this small joint), it really is straightforward and more importantly very satisfying to install this system.

Chris


----------

